# Woofers o Subwoofers?



## SonyXploD (Dic 14, 2011)

Bueno, esto planeando armarme una miniteca pero aun no estoy seguro si usar subwoofers o woofers. Los sistemas que he visto alimentandose de energia casera son en su totalidad formados por woofers y drivers. NADA de subwoofers.

Por otro lado en los autos si veo subwoofers woofers y tweeters.
Porque en home audio poco se utilizan los subwoofers? O mejor dicho porque en audio pro no se utilizan subwoofers?.

La cajas cerwin vega de la serie intense llevan subwoofers? O woofers?
Saludos


----------



## Chris (Dic 14, 2011)

Amigo primero depende si estas satisfecho con los bajos que vas a tener con tus woofers ya que si estas conforme con estos no veo la necesidad de usar subwoofers, aunque si quieres completar la banda de frecuencias no seria mala idea implementar uno.
Saludos....


----------



## SonyXploD (Dic 14, 2011)

entiendo.. por casualidad no sabes si las cajas cerwin vega llevar woofers? o subwoofers?


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 15, 2011)

No hay un limite definido entre uno y otro . 
En Home audio esta viniendo mucho subwoofer para lo que son home theatres , en especial para peliculas . La musica no tiene graves tan abajo.

Respecto a las cerwin... no se en el modelo que preguntas l.. pero los que vi tienen parlantes de hasta 21" !!! si eso no es subwoofer....


----------



## SonyXploD (Dic 15, 2011)

El home audio si. Pero el audio pro siempre se suelen ver en su totalidad woofers. Y yo que estoy tratando de armarme un sistema tengo 2 subwoofer 2 woofers y 4 tweeters pero no se si cambiar los 2 subwoofers por woofers . O poner los subwoofers en cerwin vega o los woofers xq enrealidad no se que tipo de parlante se utiliza en estas cajas


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 15, 2011)

Esas cajas usan PARLANTES CERWIN VEGA, no cualquier parlante , es un diseño muy especifico ... lo demas son imitaciones medio pelo.
No dejan de ser un horn , pero no creo que anden bien con cualquier parlante.

Si tu aplicacon va a ser pro , te recomiendo que montes los sub en algun diseño horn o scoop de alto rendimiento , pero no tengo claro aun como calcularlos , NO ES CUESTION DE USAR CUALQUIER CAJA ....
Fijate si el fabricante de tu parlante te suguiere algun diseño .
Si no , lo que funciona muy bien , es hacer una caja bass reflex con la sintonia GRANDE , tirando hacia laberinto , al menos con eso tenes programas faciles de usar para calcularlas .

Ahora bien , si lo que queres es hacer solamente ruido del bueno ... cambialos por woofers , que vas a tener mas rendimiento general.


----------

